# Dry fire a Walther?



## OMSBH44

I thought of a question this morning that someone in here may be able to answer.

Dry firing most handguns causes no harm, but I remember when I first purchased my Star "PD" there was a note that dry firing could cause damage. There was no such note with my new PPK/S, but I wonder if anyone has had a negative experience with dry firing Walthers.

Thanks!
L8'er, THP


----------



## Shipwreck

I would not dry fire a gun w/o a snapcaps.

U will undoubtedly get people telling U that dry firing any current designed semi-auto is fine. And, many people do it.

But, I have read so many consistent stories to the contrary. Beretta 92's breaking firing pins by doing this. HK USPs having the same issue w/ "excessive" dry firing (they recently redsigned the firing pin on the USP to try to stop this). Even Glocks, which you must dry fire to disassemble - Over the years, I have read several reports of cracked breach faces because of dry firing. These are just the ones I remember about right now.

Go spend the $10-$12 and buy some snap caps. Be aware that some guns prefer certain snap caps. I have a mixture of plastic and metal guns. My P99s do not like to chamber the metal ones - I have to use the plastic front ones.


----------



## Hal8000

I've done it, I do it, but I don't make a habit of it.

Never did any obvious damage. Use a snap cap if I'm going to do it very much. It may be just fine with out a snap cap, it just gives me a weird feeling if I do it more than a couple of times...
Snap caps are cheap. The P99 needs to be fired a fair amount to break the trigger in. All of mine started out gritty. Now they are BB (baby butt) smooth!

Just do it till you need glasses! (O wait, that's another subject)


----------



## Baldy

I never dry fire except if I am testing for something. I don't know if it hurts these modern guns or not. Grandfather said not to do it so I don't. Old habits are hard to break. I can see where it would do the firing pin and hammer any good.


----------



## Maximo

Shipwreck said:


> I would not dry fire a gun w/o a snapcaps.
> 
> My P99s do not like to chamber the metal ones - I have to use the plastic front ones.


So are you saying the mighty p99 has a ***** in its armor...................Funny my M&P in not impotnent in that way.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

Here we go... I've had other 9mms not like certain snap caps. So, it's no big deal.

Snap caps do not a weapon make.

Go look at the guy who posted the target w/ 60 rounds from a P99 in a tiny, tiny hole (I will admit, I am not capable of that - but the gun is). Then, when U quit crying, come talk to me


----------



## A_J

Shipwreck said:


> My P99s do not like to chamber the metal ones - I have to use the plastic front ones.


Are your metal ones the A-Zooms? None of my 9mm guns, P99s included, has any problems with those - maybe your metal ones are out of spec..


----------



## Shipwreck

NO, I've never tried A-Zooms.

I have a mixture, because I had some unused 45 snap caps, and I traded them online for some 9mms ones to a couple of people.

I have plastic Tipton ones that work fine. It is the full metal Traditions ones that do not work in some of my 9mms - they work in others. Now, I had plastic Traditions for my 45, and those worked fine. But, they were not full metal bodied like these.

Anyway, it is possible that they are not in spec, or that maybe the Walther is a bit tighter compared to the HK. Who knows...


----------

